# Postfix/Courier qustion

## MoonWalker

Having Postfix installed, is it safe/possible to emerge the full Courier package, not using the ESMTP function but take advantage ot the rest Imap, pop3, webmail etc. ?

/Joakim

----------

## Nitro

 *www.courier-mta.org wrote:*   

> Certain portions of Courier - the mail filtering engine, the webmail server and IMAP server - are also available are separate, smaller, packages that can be used with other mail servers.

 

We have the mail filtering engine, that is maildrop.  the imap server is courier-imap, and we don't yet have an ebuild for sqmail.  I've heard good things about squirrelmail ( http://www.squirrelmail.org/ ) if you want to try that, then again I haven't ever used either.

I would say you would want to steer away from emerging the entire courier package if you plan to use postfix as your MTA.

----------

## MoonWalker

 *Quote:*   

> We have the mail filtering engine, that is maildrop. the imap server is courier-imap, and we don't yet have an ebuild for sqmail. I've heard good things about squirrelmail ( http://www.squirrelmail.org/ ) if you want to try that, then again I haven't ever used either. 

 

So which SMTP do you run then whith this "collection"? Yes I was actually thinking of testing squirrelmail, seam to be a kinda comprehencive package, maybe too comprehencive even for my needs... but well who don't want features... kinda need something for my new P4 1800 server to work with  :Smile:  (arrived today finaly)

 *Quote:*   

> I would say you would want to steer away from emerging the entire courier package if you plan to use postfix as your MTA.

 

Found out Courier-Imap also included a pop3 so I'm satisfied for now, also spent so much time before I could get a smtp server up serving all my domains, first qmail, then exim and finaly postfix did the trick. So I rather stay with fine tuning things instead of jeopardize ;.)

Btw, how do you do the customized "header", replacing Quote: with

www.courier-mta.org wrote:?

/Joakim

----------

## Nitro

 *MoonWalker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So which SMTP do you run then whith this "collection"?

   I only run courier-imap and postfix, don't run anything else really.  I think I saw a howto on using maildrop with postfix a while back, might want to try and dig that up with google if you want it.

 *MoonWalker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Btw, how do you do the customized "header", replacing Quote: with
> 
> www.courier-mta.org wrote:?

 

Take a peek @ https://forums.gentoo.org/faq.php?mode=bbcode#4

----------

## fudge

I know it's been a while since the last entry in this thread, but I feel it useful for people searching.

I've just set up postfix + courier-imap + maildrop + squirelmail.  All sweet, well maybe not.  I decided to use userdb for authentication, just mickey mouse stuff really but the whole system just didn't want to hook up together.

Digging around, I found that emerge sets things up so that courier-imap looks for /etc/userdb and maildrop /etc/maildrop/userdb.  This simply is broken and will never work.  So I rolled my own maildrop, and it all works.

If the maildrop ebuild maintainer reads this, why have you set --with-etcdir to /etc/maildrop, making it incompatible with courier, the very bit of software you want it to work with.

Take care

Fudge

----------

## psp

Not the maintainer: Maildrop can be used w/o courier-imap so perhaps this is his reasoning? You could symlink /etc/userdb to /etc/maildrop/userdb. Surely this should work?

Just my 2 cents... Can I have change?   :Wink: 

----------

## fudge

Yeah, that could work.  However, I thought I'd flag this for other people searching the archives if they try to do the same.  I spent a couple of hours digging around to find out that the userdb locations for courier-imap differed from that expected by maildrop.  I only flagged this in the hope that someone else may find this information useful.

Fudge

----------

## kang

heya fudge, just had the same problem as you, and found the same problem, and had started another (useless since newer) thread (ups)

I think it's time to point out that as a bug in bugzilla  :Smile: 

----------

